# Speakers for office



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> Hey guys, am wondering if, in an office environment, dual tweeter 2 channel stereo speakers would work well. The idea is to have 6 of these speakers throughout the open office space for background music. I'll have a Sonos Connect as the source connected to a Dayton Audio MA1240A 12-channel amp.


 

I have no idea but how you been dude? You've been MIA for a while


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have no idea but how you been dude? You've been MIA for a while


Haha, all's well, just been busy with life, workin a bunch, and spending a lot of time shooting.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes you idea will work very well in that environment. Try to aim the tweeters so that they are oriented left and right sides to the majority of the seated persons (not critical at all but makes for a more pleasing sound.) 

Make sure ALL speakers are "phased" correctly (connected plus and minus correctly) to avoid weird echo-like effects between speakers.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> Haha, all's well, just been busy with life, workin a bunch, and spending a lot of time shooting.


The AR? How's that coming along?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

We put in a speaker system at the courthouse a couple years ago - it was a night/weekend job so we had the whole building to ourselves. We blasted death metal through it. Sounded great. Bogen speakers I believe.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> The AR? How's that coming along?


The AR has been completed for a while, thoroughly enjoying it. After a while, shooting 4-500 rounds into a paper target gets old, so I started trying my hand at longer range stuff.... 600 yards pretty effectively with the AR in .223. 600 yards got kinda boring, so I bought a 30-06. Got pretty into it, but then my wife told me I needed to buy her a new car, so, of course, my hobbies are now on hold


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Yes you idea will work very well in that environment. Try to aim the tweeters so that they are oriented left and right sides to the majority of the seated persons (not critical at all but makes for a more pleasing sound.)
> 
> Make sure ALL speakers are "phased" correctly (connected plus and minus correctly) to avoid weird echo-like effects between speakers.


Thanks This isn't my usually ball of wax.... I found out / realized last night that I need to use CMP or CL3 speaker wire as the drop ceiling is a plenum. That's gonna make the price go way up. This is my wife's new office and I REALLY wanna do it, if for nothing else, the experience..... So, I'm trying to keep the cost down. CL3 isn't helping...


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Look here, 14AWG, CL3, 100 feet, $40

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=376


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> Hey guys, am wondering if, in an office environment, dual tweeter 2 channel stereo speakers would work well. The idea is to have 6 of these speakers throughout the open office space for background music. I'll have a Sonos Connect as the source connected to a Dayton Audio MA1240A 12-channel amp.


You have most of the speakers in the hallways or open areas, but one speaker directly over a cluster of cubicles.

This may be a problem with the workers since it may not seem like background music and be distracting when on the phone.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

B W E said:


> The AR has been completed for a while, thoroughly enjoying it. After a while, shooting 4-500 rounds into a paper target gets old, so I started trying my hand at longer range stuff.... 600 yards pretty effectively with the AR in .223. 600 yards got kinda boring, so I bought a 30-06. Got pretty into it, but then my wife told me I needed to buy her a new car, so, of course, my hobbies are now on hold


*pffft* Women.....I hear ya man! All Ive been hearing about is how I haven't finished remodeling the cabinets in our kitchen and its been over a year now and blah blah blah


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Interesting looking amplifier. Most commercial installs tend to use 70V, though.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Interesting looking amplifier. Most commercial installs tend to use 70V, though.


I have redesigned the system based on what you guys have said. Went with a 70v mono system for the background music, with 7 speakers, and a sonos connect for the source. Then, an 8 ohm system for the training room with a Mac mini as the source. Speakers are way cheaper, WAY less wire, components are cheaper..... Everyone wins.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent! That is what 70V systems are designed to do.
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Excellent! That is what 70V systems are designed to do.
> Let us know how it turns out!


Just sent the bid..... I helped the guy move 30 desks last week during their office move, and my wife is the office manager, so, I'm hoping it's in the bag.... Pretty excited for the opportunity.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

95% finished. Got the background music finished last night, built the rack and connected the amps. Just waiting on some audio baluns to come in for the Mac mini.

Thanks for your help guys! Here's how it came out. I'm excited, good experience, new products/methods for me, and it all worked perfectly.

https://m.facebook.com/BWEC10?id=13...2800&wend=1349074799&ustart&__user=1233170468


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mossman approved!


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> 95% finished. Got the background music finished last night, built the rack and connected the amps. Just waiting on some audio baluns to come in for the Mac mini.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys! Here's how it came out. I'm excited, good experience, new products/methods for me, and it all worked perfectly.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/BWEC10?id=13...2800&wend=1349074799&ustart&__user=1233170468


The link is only for people with a Facebook account. :no:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Who gets to pick the music?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It's streamed from the servers of the Office of Elevator and Hold Music Association.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Led Zeppelin on the elevator


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe not perfect for your application but Rexel sells the starter 
Kit with two lamps for $140
http://www.smarthome.com/46260/Sylv...ti-Zone-Speaker-Dimmable-LED-Bulb-Each/p.aspx

They work very well


----------



## Everet (Oct 10, 2012)

The layout looks good. If you have a tech question or help on a future project let me know.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Everet, your link doesn't seem to work?


----------



## Everet (Oct 10, 2012)

Speedskater said:


> Everet, your link doesn't seem to work?


Thanks for the heads up. 
Put a call in and the site hosting servers are being worked on and the work being performed is impacting php based sites.
The link should be back up in an hour or two.


----------



## Everet (Oct 10, 2012)

Speedskater said:


> Everet, your link doesn't seem to work?


Looks like the link is fixed. Again, thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Just as an aside, the Dayton amp worked really well for me on a 6 zone system. No issues whatsoever, auto-sensing working great and the price was perfect for the job.


----------

